# Amusement Parks, Disneyland



## Canadian (May 16, 2014)

Please post below all information regarding experience with amusement parks such as Disneyland (and all the others.)

Including; work schedule, treatment, pay, past patient contacts, responsibilities, routines, protocols, benefits, and any recommendations and advice you may have to those wishing to apply to work at an amusement park.


----------



## CadillacTramp (May 17, 2014)

I don't know what they have specifically, I believe CARE responds with Anaheim fire. I may be mistaken though.


----------



## JPINFV (May 17, 2014)

First aid at Disneyland is provided by RNs employed by Disney. Anaheim Fire Department maintains a paramedic station in Downtown Disney as well as a nearby fire station. Care Ambulance provides ambulance transport for all of Anaheim, including Disneyland. 

Your millage will vary by company.

I used to work at a (now gone) water park in Orange County. Seasonal work. We didn't have any protocols specifically (I honestly don't know how the admin side of that worked). Our responsibilities were to maintain/clean the first aid room, check the supplies, treat patients, write reports, and essentially the rest of the normal EMS things. Additionally, if needed, we did occasionally staff a lazy river life guard spot in front of first aid if the park was down guards. The schedule the first year was 6 hour shifts when the park was open full time (2 shifts) or 7 hour shifts (1 shift) when the park was working at reduced hours at the beginning and end of the season. The second season they just went with 1 11 hour shift. We could ask for a supervisor to come break us to either go get food at the food place in the park or heat up food if we brought food from home. Outside of that, there wasn't really any breaks, but we didn't really need any (you could "sneak" to the restroom next door or out to a churro cart for a drink refill if needed). 

Technically speaking, requesting 911 had to go through the lead supervisor on duty at the time. I've never had any of my 3 requests denied, and there was additional background support that made this necessary (making sure that parking knew EMS was coming in, if possible moving the patient to the employee break room/employee entrance, etc).


----------



## jgmedic (May 21, 2014)

Care will also do non-911 transport out of the Cast health center. IIRC, the park itself is divided between ANA Sta 3 and Sta 6. AFD responds with M44 and M45, Suburbans with 2 medics that respond backstage and come out into the park with Care, unless it is possible to move the patient out of the park itself, which Disney prefers.


----------



## Canadian (May 22, 2014)

Do you know if Anaheim FD is competitive?  Specifically looking at Downtown Disney post here...


----------



## JPINFV (May 22, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Do you know if Anaheim FD is competitive?  Specifically looking at Downtown Disney post here...



It's a suburban fire department in Southern California. The answer is yes.


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 22, 2014)

If anyone is interested, Universal Studios is hiring EMTs.

https://ush.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=su14-EMT-gen


----------

